# Ammo Searching



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

I am looking for a good ammo to put through my Remington 7600 .270. What is a new ammo out there that is consistent.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I picked up a box of Hornady for my .270 and couldn't be happier, couldn't load a much better round.


----------



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

What model Hornady did you pick up?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I use hornady 130 gr SSTnormally...no one had any in stock so i had to buy the SP. Shoot exactly the same. A little cheaper.. Haven't shot a deer with it yet. Hopefully this afternoon...

Sent from the treestand


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

I've got a Remington 700. Started with Federals ( no issues, but could find the same load the following year), upgraded to the Hornadys, but my gun would not shoot them. About every other cartridge would not eject, and I would have to push it out with cleaning rod. After researching, I switched to the Winchester ballistic Silvertips. They perform wonderful. Been shooting the for 3 + years, never see any box to box variation, and haven't had a deer run more than 10 yds.

The other good thing is that Walmart carries them, so when it's late and you realize you need more ammo for the hunt, you can still get it. 

For you Hornady sst guys, I've got ~ half a box that I'll give somebody.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll take em Jak

Sent from the treestand


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

In the Milton area if this close to you to take them off of you hands :whistling:


----------

